# Currently banned matches



## Xelloss (Aug 7, 2012)

Currently banned HST matches

Luffy vs. Naruto vs. Ichigo - Simply any variation of the three main protagonist. They will be banned until all have made major changes in their respective series (one or two new moves does not count)

Narutoverse vs. Bleachverse vs OPverse - Same as above. Will likely not be lifted until all series are completed or have went through a couple major arcs

Yamamoto(Bleach) vs Whitebeard(OnePiece) This thread has been done quite a number of times, so it is also getting banned.

Rob Lucci vs Grimmjow Jeagerjaques - While this thread hasn't been made nearly as much as the other two, it has still been made enough times for it to receive a ban.

Oda vs Kishi vs Kubo - Its basically a One Piece vs Bleach vs Naruto thread, so it automatically gets a ban placed on it. It shouldn't even really be in the OBD either way.

Akatsuki vs The Strawhats vs CP9 - Every variation of this thread is banned, simply due to the amount of times the thread has been made.

Minato vs Kizaru - First of all, it's a stomp match. It's also been done a few times before so it's kind of a lock on sight thread.

Nami vs Sakura - Yet another thread that has been done to death. So it automatically gets banned.

Gaara vs Crocodile - It's been done a million times. Nothing more really needs to be said.

Aizen vs. Madara - Thread has been done a million times before. It gets a automatic ban.

Isshin Kurosaki vs Mihawk - Been done a few times before.


----------

